# Pakistan's top Taliban commander charged in Bhutto assassination



## RackMaster (Mar 2, 2008)

So they charged him but are they able to arrest him.   Time for trial by rocket. 




> *Pakistan's top Taliban commander charged in Bhutto assassination*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, March  1, 2008 |  3:22 PM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah no kidding.:uhh:


----------

